# Red anus



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have never seen Jojo scoot, like ever. 
He took a bath yesterday and I noticed his anus was red and possibly swollen..? (I'm not too sure)
He has "normal" poops. But my mom said she has seen him "go" and it seems as if he was constipated. Which really doesn't make sense.
So can it be possible that he needs his glands express even though he doesn't scoot or he's constipated with normal stools?
Also I'm wondering what they'd do at the vet if I take him in. As I don't want it to be one of those "Oh he's fine" but just in case "here's some random thing I can give you"


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, it sounds like Jojo has either an anal gland abscess or inflammation. These are sort of common. I'd keep a look out and monitor the situation. If it is a abscess he may scoot to burst it. They are painful. I had a chihuahua that had a burst anal abscess and I took her to the vet who 'cleaned' it out, and I had to give her sitz baths every day for a week.!! I might try and add some plain pumpkin to Jojo's meal to help him with the constipation. Since he is not scooting, maybe it was something about the bath?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Today it seems normal like a dark color but I'll keep as eye on it for the rest of the week. It looks better than it did yesterday afternoon. He looked liked that before the bath on Monday it was during the morning. 
I was thinking the the thing about the pumkin.
His bath didn't have anything it was just flea and tick shampoo. 
Now that I think about out he was hot since he had just came in but I doubt that had to do anything with it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good. Sometimes it is worthwhile waiting a day or two. As long as he isn't licking or scooting you made the right choice.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I come from a family where if you think it hurts wait a day lol. 
It still has a normal color but I feel like it might be a bit "swollen" but than again no dog is the same and I'm just comparing it to my other dogs. So it's probably always been like that and I've never noticed. 
I was thinking taking him to get his glands expressed but I've read/heard that if you express their gland they might not work naturally on their own.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, might rethink having his glands expressed. Unless they are 'impacted' there is really no reason too. Groomers do this all the time when they bathe dogs. I don't like this policy, and ask them to skip this. The dog that had an abscess never did have any symptoms, or at least I didn't notice any. One day I noticed she was 'interested' in her anus, I looked and could see right away there was something amiss. I laughed, when the vet said sitz baths every day to keep the abscess draining. After a week at the recheck he said I did a good job! I told him I thought I was the only human being in Illinois soaking her dogs butt every day!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Haha! You probably were 😄

Jojo seems the same but he didn't poop this morning or yesterday morning (I believe) I have to ask the person who take him out during the day if he's pooped. I still feel like it's a bit swollen though but no weird color. I'm thinking if on Monday he was a bit constipated and he went and then it turned red. Not sure though.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Took Jojo to the vet this morning and he's not swollen but his glands were full.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

glad that worry is over!


----------

